# Big Thank You to Thetford



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

After having long term problems with my Thetford Fridge fitted in my Autosleeper Winchcombe, I would like to thank Richard Whitford at Thetford customer services for all his help in coming to a successful resolution and problems now resolved.
Many thanks 
Roy Welch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to hear good news, what did they actually do for you Roy?


----------



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

They eventually supplied me with a new fridge


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good news indeed, how old was the faulty one Roy when it started to play up ?

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done Thetford - so good to hear positive stories.


----------

